# CANON FD LENS ON CANON REBEL XT



## Theodan (Dec 29, 2007)

I HAVE A CANON REBEL XT DSLR AND HAVE AN ADORAMA ADAPTER THAT WILL CONNECT CANON FD LENSES TO THE REBEL.

ON MY OLD AE-1, I HAD A STOP DOWN SLIDE BUTTON WHICH I COULD MANUALLY ADJUST THE APERATURE.

WHEN I MOUNT THE FD LENS ON THE CANON REBEL DLSR WITH THE ADAPTER, HOW DO I MANUALLY ADJUST THE APERATURE ON THE FD LENS??  THE APERATURE RING DOES NOT CHANGE THE APERATURE WHEN MOUNTED ON THE ADAPTER.


----------



## John_05 (Dec 29, 2007)

i wondered the same thing once when i found some cheap FD lenses on ebay.

this link may help you.

http://photonotes.org/articles/eos-manual-lenses/


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 30, 2007)

there should be a pin (or something) in the adapter that pushes lthe ever in lens, my has one, but I gave up on using it


----------



## Jbs (Dec 30, 2007)

go into aperture mode on the camera?


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 30, 2007)

Depends on the adaptor.  You Have to have one with a pin slider in the adaptor and you have to make sure it is connected properly to the lens. When connecting the adaptor to the lens make sure the adaptor pin slider is all the way up so it is to the proper side of the lever that stops down the lens.   Set F stop on the lens NOT the camera. look thru view finder and you will see wide open lens. Slide the knob on tha adaptor and you will see it darken to your set point.   NOTES~ You have to have adaptor with the apature slider  and fd lens with a ring to set max f stop.  ~  This set up with its corrective lens SUCKS in terms of picture quality  even with the VERY expensive GOOD glass like the ELEPHOTO or canon glass.

  I have tryed this setup in every possible way and the only half decent results with glass correction are f8 to f32.  FORGET THOSE FAST PRIMES YOU SO LOVE. Use them for the film camera not the eos. 

 I have a HUGE fd collection and wish I had better news for you.  On the upside the eos adaptor with Glass removed rocks for Macro work.  If you use a fd autobellows then you can stop down by cable. The adaptor only adds 2 mm the the extension length.  

  The best image I ever got with an EOS/FD adaptor was with glass removed . That darn 2 mm really kills the image quality no way around to 2mm as far as adaptors go.  I have seen AWESOME pictures with eos/fd but no adaptor used as they removed the fd mount from the L lens and custom machined it to fit EOS.  Its tricky as A FD needs to be 2mm inside the EOS body to get the focus right. 

  Hope this helps.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 30, 2007)

Another note  BIG GLASS ~on my 400mm fd with glass removed It will focus out to 23 feet this combo work OH SO NICE if you want to photograph small birds from a camo bilnd , Seed the area 20 feet in front of blind and wait then get great looking close up with extreem dof.


----------



## Theodan (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Deadeye.  

The first thing I did when I got the adaper was remove the glass, and I did get some good closeup pics.

This adapter only has one fine threaded screw extending into the interior of the adapter, so it may not work.  I will look at it a little closer and see if I can install the adapter a different way if possible - probably not.


----------



## Theodan (Dec 30, 2007)

:blushing:

IT WAS JUST OPERATOR ERROR.  I JUST NEEDED TO GIVE THE ADAPTER ANOTHER 1/6TH OF A TURN ON THE CAMERA BODY AND NOW THE APERATURE RING ON THE FD LENSES WORK.

I REALIZE THE QUALITY IS POOR AND I CAN ONLY USE THE LENS FOR CLOSEUP PICS - I'M JUST EXPERMENTING.


----------



## DeadEye (Dec 30, 2007)

Glad to help.  Remember to stop down if useing the glass it really helped a lot.


----------

